# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Gymnasiums and Fitness Clubs in Russia

## MasterAdmin

Use this thread to discuss the situation with gyms in Russia. 
* Are there any good gyms of fitness clubs that you know? 
* How much is monthly membership fee? 
* How good is the equipment? What equipment?
* Is there any classes offered throughout the day (such as, Yoga, Cycling, Mat Pilates, Kickbox Cardio, Aqua Aerobics).
* Is there a pool, jacuzzi,  saunas?
* How about racquetball, tennis & basketball?
* Any lockers?
* Personal Trainers?
* Kids babysitting while adults work out?
* What time is it open?
* Do you know any websites? Have photos?

----------

